

Google IO 2010 : Truly Open - fmmfonseca
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt2NJRybcxE
Extracts taken from Google IO 2010 Keynote (no cuts are repeated)
======
aitoehigie
I just lost count of how many times the word "open" was said.

------
eneveu
Reminds me of the iPad Keynote Superlatives Edit:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHZzb42s3y4>

